
What the **** Is Happening at Oracle Cloud? - QuinnyPig
https://www.lastweekinaws.com/blog/what-the-is-happening-at-oracle-cloud/
======
mattbillenstein
Oracle will find a way to screw this up - they hired all the smart people who
were left at Sun and somehow figured out a way to get rid of almost all of
them within a few quarters after all.

~~~
QuinnyPig
It's certainly possible! There are many possible futures...

------
InternetsFinest
Internet usually provides just hang in here. Glad to have you on the show.

------
QuinnyPig
It's entirely possible that I've gotten it wrong. If so, I'm sure the internet
will tell me alllll about it.

